# SS Mini 7x7 Barrel



## phantomoperator (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello everybody! 

As you can tell by the title, I am going to attempt to barrel mod the mini 7x7. As far as I know it will be the first one. The reason I am doing this is because I have both a Mini 7x7 and an Aofu and the Aofu is just much better. If things work out I will probably end up selling the barrel when im done but we"ll see. 

I wont be messing around with belt sanders and dremels. I have a lathe so hopefully it will come out perfect.

The one thing I am concerned about is how Im going to hold it in the lathe. If any of you have ideas feel free to suggest them! thanks.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 31, 2014)

I would love to see the video of all the parts flying through the air when you use your lathe.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 31, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> I would love to see the video of all the parts flying through the air when you use your lathe.



That's not very nice


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 31, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> I would love to see the video of all the parts flying through the air when you use your lathe.



That is rather subtle...


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> That's not very nice



Seemed like a joking way of warning him.


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Seemed like a joking way of warning him.



Yea, true though. An explosion isn't the best way to start a shape mod.


----------



## phantomoperator (Aug 31, 2014)

A nice sharp carbide bit and just going very slowly should leave me problem free hopefully. The mini 7x7 is built pretty well so flying puzzle pieces are the least of my worries.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 31, 2014)

phantomoperator said:


> A nice sharp carbide bit and just going very slowly should leave me problem free hopefully. The mini 7x7 is built pretty well so flying puzzle pieces are the least of my worries.


Thanks for asking my permission to sell it. Anyway, looking forward to that video ha ha.


----------



## phantomoperator (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm sorry Mr. Fisher but I'm not sure I know who you are. I didn't expect such a harsh response from the people here. I would assume that you own the patent to this sort of puzzle so could you please link me to the patent? Thanks.


----------



## phantomoperator (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok I went out and did some research and found where you had posted on the TP forums that you had asked for people to not copy your puzzles. I am new to the whole forum deal hear so I am sorry if I have offended you in any way Tony. I watched many of your videos and I have mad respect for your modding skills. You do some incredible work. Especially your golden cubes. I remember when those came out a while ago and I'm still kicking myself for not getting one. I never realized that it was you that made that. 

As for the barrel. I had only planned on making one and that's it. I am a machinist and engineer and I love small projects like this. I don't plan on making a bunch and selling them. I really just wanted to make one just to see if I could do it. I'm not big puzzle modder. I just like solving them. So with your permission I'd like to sell this puzzle when its finished so someone else could have it. Your design would get full credit of course. Or maybe we could work out a trade? If not I will just keep it. Either way I'm sorry if I've disrespected you or offended you.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 1, 2014)

phantomoperator said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1

Great post.


----------



## phantomoperator (Sep 2, 2014)

If he was up to it I'd love to trade for a golden cube. It doesnt even have to be handmade, it could be a production one. Id just love to have one!


----------



## s3rzz (Sep 2, 2014)

I use a leathe for wood work and it's no secret it makes a huge mess. Tony's comment is totally relavent.....I want to see that video as well.


----------



## phantomoperator (Sep 2, 2014)

I have my master machinist certification and working on a lathe is by far my favorite machine to work on. I am expecting a mess for sure. The mini 7x7 is made pretty well so i think if I keep the rpms at 500 or so and just go with light passes, i should be problem free. Im still trying to work out a way to hold the puzzle in the lathe.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 2, 2014)

phantomoperator said:


> I have my master machinist certification and working on a lathe is by far my favorite machine to work on. I am expecting a mess for sure. The mini 7x7 is made pretty well so i think if I keep the rpms at 500 or so and just go with light passes, i should be problem free. Im still trying to work out a way to hold the puzzle in the lathe.



I would recommend tightening the tensions a lot (and making sure the layers are 100% aligned of course) just to make sure pieces don't get ripped out by the lathe. And keeping the speed pretty low too.


----------



## phantomoperator (Sep 6, 2014)

Progress has been slow but good. About half way there


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 6, 2014)

phantomoperator said:


> Progress has been slow but good. About half way thereView attachment 4484


Ha ha maybe I will eat my words (not for the first time). I see a lot of people and companies copying my puzzles so it's easy to get bitter and twisted over the years. Hope it works out though I would still ask you not to sell it. I am absolutely amazed it didn't disintegrate the first time you touched it spinning. I could imagine holding sand paper stuck to a board against it but not a tool.
EDIT: Looking at your photo again I think perhaps you are making more of a cylinder than a barrel. If that is the case I hold no claims over it. If however it will be like mine with a bulging centre like a beer barrel then I would ask you not to sell it.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Sep 6, 2014)

So Tony, when you mod a cube do you own a patent to the mod then? I don't see how that works? If Phantomoperator's turns out to be more of a barrel why can't he sell it?

Honest question. I respect your work and am subscribed to your channel.


----------



## phantomoperator (Sep 6, 2014)

Tony Fisher said:


> Ha ha maybe I will eat my words (not for the first time). I see a lot of people and companies copying my puzzles so it's easy to get bitter and twisted over the years. Hope it works out though I would still ask you not to sell it. I am absolutely amazed it didn't disintegrate the first time you touched it spinning. I could imagine holding sand paper stuck to a board against it but not a tool.
> EDIT: Looking at your photo again I think perhaps you are making more of a cylinder than a barrel. If that is the case I hold no claims over it. If however it will be like mine with a bulging centre like a beer barrel then I would ask you not to sell it.


Its been extremely slow making this. Ive probably got 3-4 hours in this and im not even done. I rewatched your 7x7 barrel video and saw that yours had the bulge. I figured i would just stick with a basic cylinder. Doing the bulge is too complicated on a manual lathe so im just not going to mess with it. My next question though is would you be willing to maybe make a trade?


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 7, 2014)

ViolaBouquet said:


> So Tony, when you mod a cube do you own a patent to the mod then? I don't see how that works? If Phantomoperator's turns out to be more of a barrel why can't he sell it?
> 
> Honest question. I respect your work and am subscribed to your channel.



It's not patent it's copyright. It's do to with the appearance of something you have created. A picture for example. You might argue that the puzzle maker already owns this but that is like saying the canvas maker owns the copyright of a painting. It is also common practise in the puzzle world not to copy other peoples work for financial gain.
The Rubik's company recently copyrighted the outer appearance of the Rubik's Cube so although the patent has long since expired any 3x3x3 puzzle coloured the same breaches their copyright and is likely to be seized by customs.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Sep 7, 2014)

phantomoperator said:


> My next question though is would you be willing to maybe make a trade?


I am more of a maker than a collector these days so that wouldn't interest me. You should however get a decent price at auction for this if you sticker it well.


----------



## phantomoperator (Sep 7, 2014)

Alright. It was worth a try. One day I'll get a golden cube. Lol. I should have more pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## phantomoperator (Sep 28, 2014)

Well its been a while but im now finishing up the last of basic piece filling and smoothing. Next up will be sanding the entire puzzle till its smooth and then finally stickering.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 28, 2014)

How long did it take to find all the pieces again? ;-)

It looks like it turned out really well.

Any chance you know how many hours you've spent on it?


----------



## phantomoperator (Sep 28, 2014)

Surprisingly none. Lol. Although i did make a prediction that the corner pieces would most likely break and of course they did. 5 corners broke which isnt really shocking because they are very small. Although what is surprising is that two outer edges broke. I had to order new ones so now everything is back together. Im now one to the final sanding and then I can start stickering. Oh joy for that.

I would estimate that I have about 7 hours in it. The lathing process took alot longer than it should have. I'll probably have about 10 hours in it when I am done. I guess its worth it though since it will be the first cylinder mod with a mini 7x7


----------



## phantomoperator (Oct 2, 2014)

The puzzle is now done! 20 hours later and its done. The stickers used were a full bright set from cubicle.us. Awesome stickers. The shades are great. The puzzle was painted with vinyl dye and the finish is silky smooth. This puzzle is now (SOLD!)

http://bit.ly/1vzjKKT
http://bit.ly/1x0PsQp
http://bit.ly/ZtOscJ
http://bit.ly/1pHod7C


----------



## Berd (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow. That looks amazing! 
Nice job!


----------



## biscuit (Oct 4, 2014)

That looks really good! GJ!


----------



## brian724080 (Oct 4, 2014)

Wow, I am impressed by the stickers


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Oct 4, 2014)

Way to go. That looks amazing!


----------



## AlGoreRhythm (Dec 8, 2014)

Was it a manual lathe? Or did you write a program for this?


----------

